# Informacion Carro Coche Electrico Para Niño



## Sergiofrick (Ago 28, 2009)

como estan todos, tal vez alguien pueda ayudarme. He comprado un auto a bateria para mi niño, el mismo consta de dos motores, uno en cada rueda, dos baterias de 6V,una llave inversora para marcha adelante y atras y otra llave inversora para dos velocidades, una lenta y otra mas rapida. Ademas de tener dos pedales. 
Tengo problemas electricos para que funcionen correctamente las dos velocidades y necesito conseguir el diagrama electrico de un autito de este tipo.
alguien podra ayudarme?????


----------



## elmo2 (Ago 28, 2009)

en este link encontraras mucha información de los autos de baterias para niños...

Modified Power Wheels Information

nota: esta en ingles...

saludos...


----------



## RCVPUCELA (Sep 13, 2009)

Buenas , antes de nada daros la enhorabuena por la página.

Tengo un coche a batería infantil (moto) que va a 6v , he visto en varias paginas americanas que lo que hacen es añadir mas baterías del mismo voltaje o convertirlas aunque no me entero muy bien.

Mi caso es que quiero o convertir el coche a 12v para poder enchufar accesorios de luces (como los que llevan los coches de serie, neones, bombillas todo a 12v), o añadir otra bateria de 6v , ¿ Que ocurriría si añado 2 de 6v? ¿ Cómo las uno ?
Gracias, si podeis para principiantes ya que soy poco parco en electricidad


----------



## g.corallo (Sep 13, 2009)

las tenes que unir en serie las dos baterias y tenes que poner una resistencia para lo que va a 6v (motor,sermotores,etc)lo que te recomiendo es poner dos baterias 1 de 6v para todo (motor,sermotores,etc)y otra de 12 o 6v para tus chiches (luces,neones,acesorios,ect)


----------



## RCVPUCELA (Sep 13, 2009)

gracias gc_tc
cuando dices:
lo que te recomiendo es poner dos baterias 1 de 6v para todo (motor,sermotores,etc)y otra de 12 o 6v para tus chiches (luces,neones,acesorios,ect) 

mi idea era poner lo que tu dices 2 de 6v ya k ya las tengo
el caso es k no se como unirlas es decir 
que uno en ellas + con + o como y a la salida del coche (la + y - ) como va ahora o tambien varia '

la otra duda k tengo es cuando dices
una para el motor y la otra para los nenones
si al ponerlas unidas las 2 de 6v, quieres decir que daran 12v?
no se quemara el motor electrico que lleva' ya que es para solo 6v
gracias


----------



## g.corallo (Sep 13, 2009)

no seria bueno unirlas en serie lla que el motor funciona a 6v y si le pones 12v prodrias quemarlo hace dos circuitos diferentes 1 (bateria de 6v para el motor y demas cosas que no agregaste)(cosas de fabrica) 2 una bateria de 6v para los (neones,luces,ect)lo mejor es poner luces,neones de bajo consumo o mejor usa leds usando una resistencia para calcularlas usa este programa http://www.ledsinternational.com/espanol/descargas.htm te recomiendo el tercer programa


----------



## electroandres (Sep 13, 2009)

lo q puedes hacer es poner una batera de 6v y conectar como estaba, y de esa misma, sacas la otra bateria,formando una dif de tension entre el negatibo de la primera y el positivo de la segunda unos 12v, y entre el negativo y positivo de la primera los 6v. 
_____ 12v
|
bateria
|------- 6v
bateria
|____ masa 0v


----------



## RCVPUCELA (Sep 14, 2009)

gracias por la respuesta
como os dije no me entero muy bienya que soy parco en esto
os mando un esquema a ver si me podeis indicar sobre el mismo con flechas
como seria la union gracias por todo

[img=http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/4652/baterias.th.jpg]

(por cierto no puedo poner una bateria de 6v para los neones, luces, etc
ya que todo esto funciona a 12v como un coche de verdad)


----------



## electroandres (Sep 14, 2009)

aqui te dejo el esquema
suerte


----------



## RCVPUCELA (Sep 15, 2009)

gracias electroandres por tu aclaracion

una duda que tengo
en caso de que no quisiera poner ningun accesorio de 12v como iluminacion etc
sino que quisiera poner las 2 baterias de 6vpara que corra mas el coche
se me quemaria el motor? (ya que entiendo que es para 6v solo)

como quedaria el esquema con las 2 baterais de 6v enchufadas a la vez
y sin accesorios de 12v para que no se queme el motor?
gracias por tu paciencia


----------



## g.corallo (Sep 15, 2009)

si le pones 12v al motor lo quemas fijate si dice de cuanto voltaje se banca el motor


----------



## electroandres (Sep 15, 2009)

no solo el motor, si tiene algun circuito se podria quemar, yo que vos no pruebo...


----------



## RCVPUCELA (Sep 17, 2009)

ok gracias
pero no habeis respondido a esto:
como quedaria el esquema con las 2 baterais de 6v enchufadas a la vez
y sin accesorios de 12v para que no se queme el motor?
solo las 2 bateias de 6v a la vez
ya que veo en algunos videos de internet k las juntan (no se
si pondran algun rele o algo)pero 
no me atrevo y no se el esquema exacto
el caso es que el coche corre que se las pela
os pongo un enlace gracias
a ver si me podeis ayudar

http://video.google.es/videoplay?do...Ctef-Aajws2KAg&q=power+wheels+6v+to+12&hl=es#


----------



## electroandres (Sep 17, 2009)

el chavon lo que hizo fue poner en serie las dos baterias
| Terminal del coche +
|+
bateria
|-
|+
Bateria
|-
|Terminal del coche -

No te conviene hacer esto, ya que el motor trabaja a 6v, lo cual, si le das 12v, el amperaje va a subir, masomenos al doble, causando un sobrerecalentamiento en el motor haciendo que este pueda derretir el esmalte que esta entre cada espira de las bobinas, produciendo un corto. A mi entender si no estoy equivocado.
Si el motor resiste, barbaro, pones dos baterias en serie y nada mas.. pero no te lo recomiendo


----------



## elmo2 (Sep 17, 2009)

vamos por partes...

el fabricante de estos autos no recomienda que alimentes el auto con 12v, por cuestiones de que los puedas demandar si algo sale mal...

y por precaucion no se recomienda alimentar motores con mas voltaje del que se indica...

de alli la recomendacion de electroandres...

pero como ya viste en el video y en la pagina web de ese video ( modifiedpowerwheels.com ) hay muchas personas alimentando estos autos para niños con mas voltaje que el recomendado por el fabricante y los autos no se han quemado...

y aunque esa es la experiencia de ellos, puede que no funcione con el auto que tu tienes... pero puede que si funcione...

la unica manera de saber si funciona en tu auto es probando... 
como saber si funciona ?... lo conectas solo un momento y ves si los motores se calientan mucho, si no lo hacen, entonces los motores van a resistir...

en esa web explican todas las precauciones que debes tener si la instalacion va a ser permanente y la manera de conectar diferentes autos... 
por eso al ver tus dudas, pienso que no sabes ingles y no sabes de electricidad, asi que te recomiendo que busques entre tus amigos cercanos alguien que sepa de ambas cosas y te asesore... 

porque aunque en este foro hay gente que sabe mucho y tiene mucha experiencia, ninguno de nosotros estamos fisicamente contigo para ver el auto y tocar los motores, o en su caso, oler el humo que les salga...

pero si quieres que tus experiencias le sirva a alguien mas, pon fotos del auto, de las baterias, de los motores, y luego de tus resultados...

saludos...


----------



## RCVPUCELA (Sep 18, 2009)

OK GRACIAS por las respuestas
queria probar pero me habeis metido miedo y echado para atras
lo unico que probare es lo que me mando electroandres
para conectar neones a 12v y que no afecte al coche
gracias


----------



## sony (Sep 18, 2009)

RCVPUCELA dijo:
			
		

> OK GRACIAS por las respuestas
> queria probar pero me habeis metido miedo y echado para atras
> lo unico que probare es lo que me mando electroandres
> para conectar neones a 12v y que no afecte al coche
> gracias


como dicen aqui en mexico echando a perder se aprende es broma
pero es que si nunca le vas a mover por miedo nunca vas a aprender claro antes de moverle a algo tienes que documentarte bien,
asi como te dice electro andres as las conexiónes y no vas atener problemas el chiste de esto es que analises bien lo que estas haciendo y poco a poco hacerte nuevos retos.
saludos


----------



## el zafi (Nov 15, 2011)

necessito de vuestra ayuda.
se trata de un coche de bateria de niños de esos que usan una bateria de 6v 4,5a
tengo 3 baterias iguales de ese tipo, querria usar las 3 para que funcionara a 12v y darle mas vida al coche pues apenas tiene velocidad.
querria poner 2 para que tuviese 12v y la 3 para darle mas duracion al conjunto.
para usar las 3 y que me den 12v y me duren la mayor capacidad posible.
¿como podria conectarlas?
positivo con positivo y masa con masa entre dos de ellas para dar 12v? y la 3 positivo al negativo de las otras dos y masa al positivo de las otras dos para aumentar los ah'?
seria eso correcto?
Otra duda con su cargador de 6v 1a no podre cargar el conjunto?¿ que transformador necesitaria para cargar el conjunto de las 3 baterias y cuanto tiempo de carga?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 15, 2011)

Yo ya he reformado dos o tres de esos coches a batería , ya que como andan despacio los niños los abandonan porque se aburren.

Les he puesto baterías de 12 Vdc 7 A-h , que se cargaban con un transformador de 12 Vac 4 Amperes ( los de dicroicas , pero *NO* los electrónicos) y un puente de díodos de 6 A 100 Volt







Los motores lo soportan bastante bien.

En tu caso podrías poner las dos mejores en serie 

Saludos !


----------



## Scooter (Nov 16, 2011)

No puedes hacer lo que quieres. Si quieres 12V te hacen falta un número par de baterías de 6V.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 16, 2011)

Hola.

Usa las 3 baterías de 6V, 4.5A. en paralelo. Así obtienes 6V, y todo durará 3 veces más que con un batería. No necesitas 12V (se malogra el motor con 12V).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> *Yo ya he reformado dos o tres de esos coches* a batería , ya que* como andan despacio los niños los abandonan porque se aburren*.
> 
> *Les he puesto baterías de 12 Vdc 7 A-h* , que se cargaban con un transformador de 12 Vac 4 Amperes ( los de dicroicas , pero *NO* los electrónicos) y un puente de díodos de 6 A 100 Volt
> 
> ...


----------



## fernandob (Nov 16, 2011)

auto-elogios ????? -----------------



pone las 3 baterias en serie .
y una llave que seleccione 12v o 18v 

cuando este tu pibe ponela en 12v .

cuando algun pendejo de esos molestos que es hijo de algun familiar se la pase pidiendo que le prestes el autito y no podes decirle que no por que el padre esta mirando y es un familiar o tu jefe o alguien que no podes decirle que no .
y al pendejo ese te dan ganas mas que de prestarle el autito de tirarlo bajo las ruedas de un camion , pues haces asi:

le decis a tu hijo:

prestale el autito pero solo un ratito.
mira que no es facil manejarlo , es solo para nenes que tienen capacidad, no para cualquier retrasadito.........pero bueno , supongo que como sos el hijo de tu papa vas a poder manejarlo.
y le cambias a 18v .

el motor aguanta seguro un buen rato .
y al pendejo que lo lleve al sanatorio su padre o que le compre agua oxigenada o merteolate.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2011)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> auto-elogios ????? -----------------


 
No , solo por si no lo leyeron .

Al primero que modifiqué , le había puesto tres díodos en serie para la directa (para proteger un poco al motor) y como 5 en serie para la marcha atrás (para que el pibe no se mate). Tienen una llave inversora con punto muerto.

Pero a los dos días el pibe quería mas velocidad , así que le avisé a mi amigo (adulto responsable  ) que probablemente el motor y/o la mecánica no lo resistieran , su respuesta fué : roto o tirado sin usar es lo mismo , así que derecho a 12 V.

Y anduvo sin problemas , lo mismo con los demás.

Uno de los que reformé ya era "pistero" y el tema era la batería de 6 V agotada , así que le adaptamos una de moto de 12 V que tenía por ahí media abandonada.

El pibe se subió a probarla y el cuatriciclo hizo un wheeling y se le dió vuelta  . . . menos mal que era pasto. Se asustó y no la quería más , el hermano se animó y le indicamos que pusiera todo el cuerpo hacia adelante al arrancarla.

Mama mía como le daban .


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 16, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Al primero que modifiqué , le había puesto tres díodos en serie para la directa (para proteger un poco al motor) y como 5 en serie para la marcha atrás (*para que el pibe no se mate)*.



Menos Mal 2M, siempre pensando en el Prójimo!  Iré con unos conocidos que tienen de estos. A ver si se animan. Siempre son bienvenidos los trucos para estos Autos Eléctricos 

Saludos al foro!


----------



## el zafi (Nov 16, 2011)

entomces 2 en serie y 1 en paralelo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2011)

No , las dos mejores , en serie.

La tercera la guardás


----------



## el zafi (Nov 16, 2011)

y asi consigo 12v?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2011)

Si , en serie se suman y obtenés 12 Vdc








Saludos !


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 16, 2011)

Hola.

Sería bueno ver como se conectan los motores en serie.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## JhonatanSanchez (Mar 18, 2013)

especificaciones del carro:

es un jeep que tiene un motor en la rueda trasera derecha y otro en la parte delantera que maneja la direccion, tiene una bateria djw6-10(6V-10AH) y el carro es a control remoto.

Pregunta:

El carro viene adecuado para adaptarle otro motor en la otra rueda trasera, lo que quiero saber es como y donde se hace la conexion de los dos motores para que funcionen al mismo tiempo cuando accione el control remoto y asi mismo quiero saber si puedo adaptarle otra bateria igual al carro y si se puede, indiquenme como se conectan las dos baterias..  Gracias


----------



## JBE (Mar 18, 2013)

El segundo motor tiene que estar conectado al revés que el motor original. Si uno esta de una forma, el otro tiene que estar de la forma contraria, para que al acelerar el motor de la derecha vaya hacia adelante y el de la izquierda también. Sino te iría una reda para adelante y otra para atrás...

Si le querés agragar otra batería igual a la que tiene puesta, se la tenés que conectar en paralelo con la batería que ya está en el auto. El polo rojo con el rojo y el negro con el negro.

Saludos!


----------



## JhonatanSanchez (Mar 19, 2013)

hola JBE, quisiera que me indicaras como conectar los dos motores para que el control remoto al ser accionado arranque ambos motores al tiempo, entonces quisiera que me dijeras en terminos de principiante, en donde conecto los cables del otro motor al que ya esta instalado en el auto. Gracias


----------



## Cyborg16 (Mar 19, 2013)

Algunas fotos no vendrían mal! Por lo que decís podría llegar a conectarse el otro motor en paralelo (aunque al revés como te dijeron) al que ya está, pero hay que ver que la placa que lo maneja soporte la corriente de ambos motores simultaneamente.

Saludos.


----------



## JBE (Mar 19, 2013)

Adjunto imágen de como conectar el motor extra. 

Algo a tener en cuenta: Como bien dice el amigo en el comentario de arriba, hay que ver si la plaqueta se aguanta 2 motores, pero, si decis que ya está preparada para eso, entonces es solo cuestión de probar.

Saludos!


----------



## JhonatanSanchez (Mar 19, 2013)

gracias por su ayuda....me quedo claro como proceder con la plaqueta..

aprovechando de sus conocimientos, seria posible que me colaboren con lo siguiente:

cuando realize la conexion de los dos motores a la plaqueta, ambos se accionarian al mismo tiempo cuando utilize el control remoto???

y por otro les cuento que el motor que le quiero adaptar era de una moto tambien electrica que tenia solo marcha con pedal y hacia adelante. he aqui mi pregunta y duda, como hago para que este motor me gire en ambos sentidos, como lo hace el motor original del carro y si se puede, sean amables y me dicen si puede ser accionado su giro hacia adelante y hacia atras al mismo tiempo que el otro motor y que sea coordinado con la orden que reciban del control remoto....

si se pudiera hacer esto, quisiera saber si con la conexion que me ilustraron de los dos motores, sirve para que el control los dirija a ambos o si se debe conectar algo mas..???

no se si deba cambiar algo en la plaqueta o el motor, como por ejemplo resistencias, ya que tambien estoy pensando colocarle otra bateria de 6v en serie para que el carro quede con dos motores traseros, uno delantero que es el de la direccion y las dos baterias que sumarian 12v 10 ah..

agradezco su colaboracion, no imaginan lo feliz que es mi hijo con su carro y hacer que disfrute al maximo su regalo es mi mejor satisfaccion.. ademas les cuento que estoy por colocarle sonido crossfire, pero de eso ya se encarga un amigo que es profesional en eso...gracias y espero sus respuestas


----------



## JBE (Mar 19, 2013)

JhonatanSanchez dijo:


> cuando realize la conexion de los dos motores a la plaqueta, ambos se accionarian al mismo tiempo cuando utilize el control remoto??



Si lo conectas como lo puse en el dibujo, te debería andar bien. Se accionarian ambos al mismo tiempo.



> si se pudiera hacer esto, quisiera saber si con la conexion que me ilustraron de los dos motores, sirve para que el control los dirija a ambos o si se debe conectar algo mas..???



Así como está sirve para dirijir a ambos a la vez. No agregues nada más.




> no se si deba cambiar algo en la plaqueta o el motor, como por ejemplo resistencias, ya que tambien estoy pensando colocarle otra bateria de 6v en serie para que el carro quede con dos motores traseros, uno delantero que es el de la direccion y las dos baterias que sumarian 12v 10 ah..



¿Y si en vez de colocar las baterías en serie las colocás en paralelo? En serie tenes que hacer cálculos para que en la salida te queden 6 voltios. Si las ponés en paralelo en la salida vas a tener 10V con 20A. Te va a durar el doble de tiempo la batería.



> y por otro les cuento que el motor que le quiero adaptar era de una moto tambien electrica que tenia solo marcha con pedal y hacia adelante. he aqui mi pregunta y duda, como hago para que este motor me gire en ambos sentidos, como lo hace el motor original del carro y si se puede, sean amables y me dicen si puede ser accionado su giro hacia adelante y hacia atras al mismo tiempo que el otro motor y que sea coordinado con la orden que reciban del control remoto....



Colocá el motor como te indiqué en la imagen anterior y probalo. Si anda mal nos avisas y si anda bien problema solucionado.



> agradezco su colaboracion, no imaginan lo feliz que es mi hijo con su carro y hacer que disfrute al maximo su regalo es mi mejor satisfaccion.. ademas les cuento que estoy por colocarle sonido crossfire, pero de eso ya se encarga un amigo que es profesional en eso...gracias y espero sus respuestas



Para eso es el foro! Para ayudar a los demás con sus dudas y problemas electrónicos.

Saludos!


----------



## JhonatanSanchez (Mar 19, 2013)

Gracias amigo por despejar mis dudas, ahora ya me quedo claro que al conectar los dos motores al carro, el control los hara girar en ambos sentidos...

solo me queda preguntarte algo sobre lo que dijiste anteriormente y era que efectivamente al colocar el motor que pretendo adaptar, este me gira en sentido contrario al otro, osea que no se como hacer para que gire en igual sentido al original....lei por ahi que se puede hacer un puente en h pero no se como se hace eso.....

te agradeceria me dijeras como hago para que ese motor que intento adaptar gire en el mismo sentido que el otro, porque me imagino que si los conecto ambos motores como me indicaste, y le doy con el control remoto marcha adelante, seguramente el motor original iria hacia adelante y el otro hacia atras, colaborame con este problema....dime si simplemente se intercalan cables en el motor o si debo hacer algo mas complejo....gracias por tu atencion

te añado unas imagenes del carro y su plaqueta para que veas como es y si esta bien... y si no es mucho pedir me indiques donde se conecta todo lo que te he averiguado....estare inmensamente agradecido


----------



## JBE (Mar 20, 2013)

En el auto, tenés el motor original que está conectado con dos cables: uno rojo y uno marrón.
Para conectar el otro motor, tenes que agarrar esos dos cables, soldarle otros dos cablecitos más y conectarselos al motor. Una vez que hagas eso, probás si anda bien, si anda en el sentido contrario, invertí los cables que acabás de conectar.

Las baterías simplemente se conectan en paralelo para darle más amperaje. Rojo con rojo, negro con negro.

Saludos!


----------



## Cyborg16 (Mar 20, 2013)

Medi el consumo de un sólo motor y verifica que no sobrepase los 3 Ampere, porque si es mayor los relays no van a soportar la corriente. Son de 7A. Sino los vas a tener que cambiar.

saludos


----------



## JhonatanSanchez (Mar 20, 2013)

hola...soy yo de nuevo, en esta ocacion les cuento que si se puede conectar los motores junto, pero aun no lo he hecho porque surgio un inconveniente de ultimo minuto y es que el motor que tenia pensado adaptar al carro, anda a la mitad de las revoluciones que el original del carro y entonces hay surge mi inconveniente....

quisiera saber si a ese motor le puedo acelerar las revoluciones... para que sea igual al otro

les envio unas fotos de los dos motores, con la duda de que no se porque el motor que quiero añadir tiene dos motores!!! fijense en las imagenes y veran.... que el motor original segun lo que dice en el es que gira a 12000 rpm y al compararlo con el otro, me doy cuenta que gira casi tres veces mas rapido..

agradezco de su colaboracion, cuentenme si se puede quitarle resistencias o colocarle mas, o si por el contrario es obligatorio conseguir un motor identico al original...aunque eso seria muy dificil


----------



## jlaudio (Mar 20, 2013)

JBE dijo:


> Adjunto imágen de como conectar el motor extra.
> 
> Algo a tener en cuenta: Como bien dice el amigo en el comentario de arriba, hay que ver si la plaqueta se aguanta 2 motores, pero, si decis que ya está preparada para eso, entonces es solo cuestión de probar.
> 
> Saludos!



jajaaj paint resuelve muy rapido y convincente


----------



## JhonatanSanchez (Mar 21, 2013)

JhonatanSanchez dijo:


> hola...soy yo de nuevo, en esta ocacion les cuento que si se puede conectar los motores junto, pero aun no lo he hecho porque surgio un inconveniente de ultimo minuto y es que el motor que tenia pensado adaptar al carro, anda a la mitad de las revoluciones que el original del carro y entonces hay surge mi inconveniente....
> 
> quisiera saber si a ese motor le puedo acelerar las revoluciones... para que sea igual al otro
> 
> ...



colaborenme con esta duda...gracias


----------



## JBE (Mar 21, 2013)

JhonatanSanchez dijo:


> hola...soy yo de nuevo, en esta ocacion les cuento que si se puede conectar los motores junto, pero aun no lo he hecho porque surgio un inconveniente de ultimo minuto y es que el motor que tenia pensado adaptar al carro, anda a la mitad de las revoluciones que el original del carro y entonces hay surge mi inconveniente....
> 
> quisiera saber si a ese motor le puedo acelerar las revoluciones... para que sea igual al otro
> 
> ...



¿Te fijaste el consumo de los dos motores a la vez? Es posible que no haya suficiente corriente para mover a ambos, y uno consuma más.

Saludos!


----------



## JhonatanSanchez (Mar 21, 2013)

si hay diferencia entre los dos, pero entonces como hago para que el motor que quiero añadir, obtenga mas velocidad??? porque los dos motores estaban conectados de igual manera, pero el original giraba 3 veces mas rapido que el otro...perdona mi ignorancia pero creeria yo que el motor original del carro como es mas grande, gira mas que el otro que es mas pequeño?? eso es verdad o no???


----------



## JBE (Mar 21, 2013)

Puede ser. Igual no significa que porque sea más grande sea más rápido. En este caso me parece que ese es el problema. 

Es posible que tengas que cambiar el motor. Si se me ocurre algo te escribo.

Saludos!


----------



## jlaudio (Mar 21, 2013)

puede ser que el motor pequeño sea para fuerza y el grande para velocidad eso significa mucho, yo estoy fabricando un carrito pequeño a control remoto y le hice una caja de engranaje y todo el cuento, y el motor que utilizo es el de un pickup de DVD y es a 5.6n bueno con ese voltaje gira algo rapido y con buena fuerza, pero yo queria mas velocidad asi que le quite 100 vueltas a cada bobinado que por cierto son tres, y logre que girara mas rapido y con la misma fuerza porque no cambie el calibre del embobinado, puede ser una solucion pero tienes que ver el consumo del motor, y el voltage de operacion, tambien saca al motor de donde se encuentra con el pequeño, quizas el motor mas pequeño sea de mas consumo, lo que da lugar a que corra mas el de menos consumo. Eso si esa labor es con texter en mano lapiz y papel y nos comentas


----------



## JhonatanSanchez (Mar 22, 2013)

Hola a todos, estuve averiguando en un almacen de electronica y me indicaron un motor que tiene capacidad de 9 a 12v, pero entonces quisiera que me dijeran si ese voltaje le sirve al carro. porque el motor original como ya habia comentado es de 3 a 9v y el carro viene adaptado a 6v y por eso su bateria es de 6v 10ah..

Mi pregunta es si puedo conectar el motor original de la rueda derecha (3-9v) + el motor que me venden para la rueda izquierda (9-12v) + el otro motor original de la direccion (3-9v) a la plaqueta del carro y si se puede conectar la bateria original de 6v 10ah en paralelo o en serie con otra bateria que es de 6v 4ah

se necesitaria cambiar algo en el circuito, viendo las fotos que envié, el circuito soportaria los motores y las baterias o no???

agradezco su valiosa ayuda...Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 22, 2013)

Amigo JhonatanSanchez, debes utilizar motores identicos, pues de lo contrario tendras todo tipo de problemas, uno arrastrara al otro, desgaste prematuro de las ruedas, etc.
Tal vez debas hacer una inversion mayor   y colocar 2 motores iguales.


----------



## zealot2 (Ene 9, 2014)

Abrazo a todos los foraneos, aqui como siempre arrastrando las viejas dudas. Tengo un carro electrico para niños de hasta 6 años, de esos que se cargan a la corriente, lleva una bateria, es un sistema simple, tiene un pequeno motor y un sistema dentado, ya que la traccion es en una sola rueda. El problema: El carro funciona bien, pero lo resolvi sin la bateria, el motor dice que agunta desde 3V hasta 9V, asi lo dice DC 3 - 9V. No me hes posible resolver una bateria de ese tipo, sin embargo si la puedo resolver de 12V, me temo que podria quemar el motor del carro si se la pongo, ademas el otro problema es que cuando conecte el carro a la corriente tampoco la cargaria, porque supongo que el sistema de carga esta disenado para cargar hasta 9V, no se me ocurre reducir el voltage con resistencias ni nada, porque supongo que consume mucho el carro, y las resistencias no aguantarian la potencia, de hecho el carro dice que se recargue despues de cada uso. Como puedo resolver este problema con una bateria de 12V, para que funcione y para que cargue sin estropear nada, imagino que debe haber alguna forma. Por favor ayuda.


----------



## DownBabylon (Ene 9, 2014)

Hola colega! , solo te comparto esta idea, espero te funcione, talvez basado en la bateria de 12v puedas volver a armarte el sistema de carga y descarga, tendrias que realizar un circuito regulador de tension de bateria a terminales de motor que entregue los 9v que pide el motor, tienes el cargador original? talves necesites hacer un circuito cargador para la bateria de 12v....  es lo unico que se me ocurre... saludos colega !


----------



## zealot2 (Ene 9, 2014)

Gracias DownBabylon, en ese tengo la dificultad precisamente, como hacer tal sistema regulador, ese es el verdadero problema, poruqe no se como hacerlo, ya que es algo que consume mucho.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2014)

Mirá yo hace años hice esa misma reforma , ponele varios díodos 1N5401 (o similar) en serie con el positivo , por cada díodo caerá 0,9 V.

Me acuerdo que lo habíamos subido a algo de 10 V y entonces le habíamos puesto los díodos después de la llave de marcha adelante-marcha atrás ; algo de 3 en serie para la marcha adelante y como 5 para la marcha atrás. De manera que para adelante andaba más rápido , el pibe ya se había aburrido de la velocidad original .

Otra vez llevamos uno a 12 V con una batería de moto , mama mia , hacía wheeling y se daba vuelta , el pibe primero le daba miedo y luego le habíamos enseñado a echar el peso del cuerpo hacia adelante al arrancar. jajaja , lo pisteaba que daba miedo , éste se rompió todo mecanicamente pero el motorcito seguía andando.

El cargador puede ser un transformador para dicroicas más un díodo , o quizás hacerle un doblador con díodos y capacitores al que tenés  Tendrias que subir fotos  picando en *mas opciones*


----------



## telenkekes (Ene 9, 2014)

cuanta corriente comsume? tal vez podrias usar cuatro diodos en serie  o un regulador 7809 si consume menos de 1 amperio


----------



## zealot2 (Ene 9, 2014)

DOSMETROS, es verdad que eres el exeso mi hermano, te saliste del nylon. Mi hermano, no quiero tanto como para que vaya mas rapido hacia adelante que hacia atras, me conformo que vaya parejo para ambos sentidos, en estes caso, partiria con los diodos desde que salgo de la bateria, dime puede ser verdad?
  Lo otro que no entiendo es lo del cargador, no se que es un cargador dicroicas, dame mas informacion si puedes hacerca del cargador. La idea de los diodos es exelente, los busque en datasheet y soportan 3A, dudo que el carro consuma mas.

telenkekes, muchas gracias, la idea del regulador la pense hermano, pero me temo que el carro consume mas de 1A, no obstante lo medire con el metro, porque si fuera 1 o menos, un regulador seria maravilloso.

 El grave problema entonces es como cargarlo caballero. Abrazotes.


----------



## zealot2 (Ene 10, 2014)

Un millon de gracias DOSMETROS, dejame preguntarte algo, crees que podria usar un tranfo de UPS, me refiero de UPS que trabajan con 110V y usan baterias de 12V. O sea conectar la 110, a su primario normalmente, entonces a la salida de 12V poner el diodo que me mencionas y de ahi a la bateria. Prodria hacerlo?. Lo otro es que no tendria circuito de control para vigilar la carga de la bateria, tendria que cargarse hasta que el pico llegue a la misma diferencia de potencial que la salida del trafo, esto podria ser peligroso?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2014)

Si , así estaría bien , podrias ponerle una resistencia de potencia o una lámpara de 12 V en serie con el díodo para limitar la carga y protejer todo.

Yo suelo usar lámpara dicroica pero podrias usar lámparas de automovil , dejarlas cargando unas 8 a 12 horas estaría bien 

Saludos !


----------



## zealot2 (Ene 10, 2014)

Un millon de gracias hermano, al menos ya tengo una idea, para la carga, un bonmillo de carro de 12V, en serie con el diodo que me mencionas y la bateria, y conecto el trafo a la corriente, imagino que se va cargando ciclicamente por la alterna. Gracias man.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2014)

Si , se va cargando con pulsos  de 17 Vpico , no te asustes una batería necesita 15 V para cargarse.

La lamparita evitaría que si hay un corto se queme el cargador , simplemente se enciende , o lo mismo si conectan el cargador al revés , o se enciende fuertísimo , o se quema , pero no quemás el cargador.

Saludos y suerte con el emprendimiento . . .  el pibe te va ir pidiendo que le quites díodos  jajaja


----------



## lstr (Ene 10, 2014)

yo usaría un regulador de voltaje de 9 volts (7809) que son baratos y no miden ni 4 centimetros


----------



## zealot2 (Ene 12, 2014)

Lstr, no puedo usar ese regulador, porque es para cargar una bateria de 12V, gracias man.

Dosmetros, disculpame que te pregunte tanto, mira, el diodo mas grande que tengo es RL207, pero leo en el datasheet que en forward current solo admite 2A, en caso de peakcurren admite 70A, pero para un periodo de hasta 8ms, y el periodo de la alterna es 16ms, bueno en cualquier caso, lo que te pregunto es si puedo usar ese diodo?, no se de cuanto es el transformador de backup, o sea, no se que salida de corriente dara el transformador. Mira el problema de las baterias es que es un tipo de carga, que nunca he comprendido bien, en este caso cuando la ponga a cargar, ella demanda el consumo, o simplemente el transformador empieza a darle corriente hasta donde aguante su calibre, porque si es asi el diodo se quemaria, si es la bateria la que demanda el consumo de carga no se como seria la cosa entonces. No se si entiendes mi duda, no se, quien controla en este caso la entrega de corriente del trafo a la bateria, si es el trafo o es la bateria? si me puedes decir algo sobre esto hermano.
  Lo otro es que tengo una resistencia de 150h, y 5W, es un rectangulo gordito y blanco, no se que tipo de resistencia es porque el encapsulado parace un capacitor, peo la saque y la medi y da 150 h, tal como dice por fuera, venia soldado en una placa de backup, me serviria para la conexion en serie con el sistema de carga. Dosmetros, dispensame que te pregunte tanto , es que temo conectar todo eso y que estalle la bateria, conozco un hombre que el motor de arranque hiso un corte y la bateria estallo la tapa y perdio un ojo. Gracias man.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2014)

Proba ese díodo , si se calienta mucho ponelos de a dos en paralelo . . . 

Respecto de la carga y el transformador , fijate que la usina eléctrica produce muchos megavatios de potencia y cuando tu enciendes un foco-lámpara de 25 W , solo toma eso ¿no? 

Esa resistencia es demasiado alta , tendría que ser de no mas de 10 Ohms , yo prefiero las lámparas . . .


----------



## zealot2 (Ene 12, 2014)

Gracias man, sospechaba que el valor de la resistencia era demasiado alto, tendre que buscar una bajita, o un bombillito incandecente de 12V, espero este sirva como lampara.


----------



## Dan2013 (Ene 22, 2014)

Lo que puedes hacer para llevar la bateria de 12v a el circuito de control del carro es hacer un regulador de voltaje con un 7809. Y por la corriente no te preocupes, que hay 7809 que soportan hasta 3A.

Para cargar la bateria, tendrias que ver de cuantos Amperes/Hora tiene. Y con solo eso te puedes hacer un buen cargador.


----------



## vitro012 (Ene 31, 2014)

Totalmente de acuerdo con  Dan2013, puedes usar un 7809, recuerda ponerle un disipador de Calor.


----------



## zealot2 (Abr 4, 2014)

A continuacion las otras



tanto el cargador, como la reduccion con los diodos para bajar los 12V. Es el type que pueden observar, el blanco, que tambien se ve con sus partes recalentadas. Esto no hubiese sido posible sin la ayuda de ustedes, muchas gracias. Me resulta muy curioso, que este carro a la salida de la bateria, uno de sus bornes sale directamente para un capacitor, y luego de ahi al motor, o sea, el capacitor esta en serie con el motor, tratandose de corriente directa, no comprendo como el carro puede funcionar, en teoria esto seria imposible, porque un capacitor se opone totalmente al paso de la corriente directa, cuando esta en serie, de hecho, es como si estubiese abierto el circuito, si alguien tiene una respuesta de como es posible que esto funcione, me lo dicen , porque me he roto la cabeza, y la verdad es que el carro esta andando. Muchas grancias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2014)

Ummm , en paralelo puede ir un capacitor  para suavizar ruido eléctrico , pero en serie , no.

Y si verdaderamente es un capacitor , está en serie , y funciona el motor  . . .  pues entonces está en corto ! jajaja


----------



## zealot2 (Abr 5, 2014)

Si Dosmetros, un abrazo hermano, es una locura verdad. Este fin de semana voy a notar todo lo que dice el capacitor y el lunes te lo mandare, no se que sea alguna otra locura y no un capacitor, aunque juro que entre todo lo que dice, trae faradios, y hasta 50V, pero con presicion te lo digo el lunes, que la pases bien hermano.


----------



## zealot2 (Abr 9, 2014)

Un saludote DOSMETROS, aqui anote todo lo de la piecesilla que por error yo pensaba que era un capacitor, pero me equivoque hermano, porque o esta jodido o me equivoque ya que tiene continuidad entre sus dos bornes. A continuacion te mando lo que dice la pieza por ambas caras, en una cara:
     L2                 5A
125/250Vac     50Vdc u 
 Ahora por la otra cara dice
Suppl. Prot.        General Industrial
TD-L 50/60Hz    1.0KA, U1 125Vac
OLO  250Vac     1.0KA, U1 50Vdc
OLO  50VDc      0.2KA, U1 250Vac
 Entonces encima de un borne dice Line y en el otro Load, todas las letras super chiquiticas, porque la pieza es del tamano de un capacitor de esos de 1 o 2 microfaradios, de esos que van acomplados en las fuentes despues de los varistores. Para mi es un especie de fusible, que crees man. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2014)

Eso es un Circuit Braker y parecería que es auto-reset , o sea un bimetálico con una resistencia calefactora y platinos.

Si te pasás de corriente corta y cuando se enfria reconecta.

Saludos !

P.D.: Ya le quitaste díodos para que pistee más ?


----------



## zealot2 (Abr 10, 2014)

DOSMETROS, tas escapado mi hermano, fijate si debe ser eso mismo, que cuando en chamaco da una vuelta relativamente grande en el parque, el carro deja de andar, yo pensaba que era la bateria agotada o los diodos que se  ponen encendidos de calientes, y al rato volvia a funcionar, sin dudas es esa pieza que abre como dices. No me he atrevido a quitarle mas diodos porque recuerda que el motor es hasta 9V, y lo estoy funcionando con una bat de 12, temo quemarlo. Gracias man.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2014)

Yo ya he puesto dos a funcionar a 12 V y los motores sobrevivieron


----------



## eL1ct (Abr 10, 2014)

Hola:
Veo que ya lo teneis solucionado, pero al leeros me acorde de algo parecido que hice hace un par de años; tenia un motor de taladro de 9V (creo que tambien funciona a 12V sin problemas) pero yo queria regular la velocidad del motor y hice este circuito (que mas bien le regula la potencia). con un 555:

Ver el archivo adjunto 69616
Load seria el motor, y el diodo D1 es importante para cargas inductivas, cambiando C1 cambias la frecuencia, creo que como esta funciona a 1kHz, y R2 es el potenciometro que regula la potencia, valga la redundancia. R4 no es necesario supongo, yo le puse.
El mosfet segun la carga, ya que si pones una con un Rds(on) muy baja reduces las perdidas de conduccion, pero probablemente aumenten las de encendido y apagado (*1) aunque a 1kHz no creo que se note mucho.

*1: por que normalmente la capacidad del "gate" (gate charge: Qg) suele ser mayor en los componenetes (MOSFET) con menor Rds(on)

edit: se me olvido comentar que el circuito mencionado lo tengo funcionando con una fuente switchmode de 12V, y el MOSFET que yo use al final fue el IRF530 y este no se calienta nada. La frecuencia no recuerdo, pero creo que lo tengo a mas de 1kHz.


----------



## juan camacho vera (Oct 11, 2014)

Buenas noches, mi nombre es Juan, quiero consultarles una duda; compre un carro a bateria y con control remoto para mi hija hace un año y medio, de esos que soportan hasta niños de 40 kilos, según las especificaciones del fabricante.
El primer año todo fue de maravilla, el carro bien cargado andaba hasta 2 horas ininterrumpidas, ahora el carrito solo anda media hora.
Desarme el carro y lleva una bateria de gel o también llamadas baterias secas de 6 voltios a 800 mili amperios, 2 motores uno para el arrastre y otro para el timón.
Ahora mi consulta es, se supone que las baterias de ion de litio duran mas que las de gel, ¿podría armar una bateria igual a la que llevaba el carro con las baterías de ion de litio hasta llegar a esas especificaciones de la bateria de gel? no importa si se pasa unos voltios o amperios.
Yo proponía conectar 2 grupos de varias baterias en paralelo hasta llegar a los 400 amperios o mas, a 3.7 voltios, y después conectarlas en serie y así obtener una bateria de 7.4 voltios a 800 amperios o mas.
Gracias de antemano por sus consejos, estaré esperando su respuesta. ...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 11, 2014)

¿pero la bateria de gel es amper hora no?
no son tan caras
¿por que poner unas de litio que son mas caras?


----------



## josemaX (Oct 11, 2014)

800 amperios????


----------



## Scooter (Oct 11, 2014)

Mejor que aclare la cuestión. Está el lío de siempre mA mA•h etc.
En principio si que puedes cambiar la batería por otra de diferente tecnología cuidando las especificaciones y los métodos de carga etc...


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 11, 2014)

Si dices que al principìo, la batería duraba 2 horas, *¿por que no reponer el mismo modelo?*, si el otro comenzó a fallar por efecto del "desgaste".
Y como te han dicho, las de litio son más caras.


----------



## juan camacho vera (Oct 13, 2014)

buenas noches, disculpa si no me hice entender; el amperaje es en mili amperios hora.
Ahora como TRILO-BYTE dice, ¿por que no reemplazar uno con el mismo modelo?.
Es que de comprar las baterias de ion de litio, si los puedo comprar; quiero experimentar con estas baterias, y aparte que estas baterias duran casi el doble que una de gel.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 13, 2014)

jaja si es cierto los experimentos son los experimentos
yo tambien hago cosas asi normalmente no funcionan o son poco practicos pero el chiste es inventar


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 13, 2014)

Tu lo has dicho, duran casi el doble, pero el precio está por encima del doble.
 ¿O me equivoco?


----------



## EdUlop37 (Mar 1, 2018)

Podría poner una nueva batería en serie a la existente y así disponer de 12 v son q*ue* repercutiese en el circuito de mando y servodirección?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2018)

Si, podes poner otra de 6 para que se alimente la placa, yo en lo personal pondría de 12V para el motor y un control adecuado para esa tensión, por otro lado, te comento que no es buena idea dos motores, debido que en los giros las ruedas externas tienen distinta velocidad y eso tendría que estar contemplado en el cotro(por eso los vehículos llevan diferencial)


----------



## EdUlop37 (Mar 1, 2018)

Es q*ue* ese tipo de vehículos vienen preparados para dos motores , pero llevas razón , probare y a rezar
Lo q*ue* más m preocupaba es q*ue* quemara el circuito al meter los 12v


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2018)

Por eso proba primero con un motor, pero la placa ya no podra controlar el motor, esta prevista para 6V si le metes 12 la salida se puede quemar el driver, por eso habría que analizar como es la salida, para ver como hacer para adaptarlo.
Tenes algún manual del autito, marca modelo....


----------



## EdUlop37 (Mar 1, 2018)

No tengo manual , sólo las fotos que adjunté antes , es que según veo los componentes parecen que están preparados para soportar los 12v 
Supongo que estos  vehículos los hacen por serie, con componentes para modelos de 6v y 12 v porque vienen preparados en el interior con los huecos para adaptar según el modelo sea de 12 o de 6 v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2018)

Y si ponés la otra batería de 6V en serie con el negativo del motor ?


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 2, 2018)

proba de la siguiente manera... arma una serie con "dos" baterias de 6V... justo en el punto medio de union de las dos baterias, sacas el terminal positivo para alimentar el modulo de control... los extremos de la serie (positivo y negativo), los conectas al comun del relay para que alimente con 12V el o los motores... como comente en el tema anterior, ese motorcito, con 12v, es muy brusco y las ruedas de plastico tienden arar (patinar) hata que traccionan... prueba y comenta, saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2018)

Como es un autito para chicos, con un relay no se le puede variar la velocidad por lo tanto es obvio que tenga un sistem pwm, el problema es ese no la conección de las baterías saber si el modulo puede soportar 12V o no


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 2, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Como es un autito para chicos, con un relay no se le puede variar la velocidad por lo tanto es obvio que tenga un sistem pwm, el problema es ese no la conección de las baterías saber si el modulo puede soportar 12V o no



Vamos de nuevo por que siempre tenes un pero y desvirtuas el tema a tu gusto... en base al que tiene mi nena y experiencia personal con la bateria que le puse "yo", respondo la consulta...el circuito no tiene ningun control PWM, el accionamiento es logica de relay y nada mas... en mi caso particular, le sume al modulo de control un 7809 en serie a la bateria para que el 7805 que traia la tarjeta de control no tenga que disipar todo solo... En mi caso, recicle todo para recuperarlo... lo unico que me quedo en el tintero, fue la placa donde esta el chipcorder que genera los sonidos del motor, bocina, sirenas, etc...


----------



## Kanacamila (Ago 8, 2018)

Buenas tardes compañeros/as,
tengo un cochecito de juguete el cual no me funcionan los motores de marcha adelante ni hacia atrás. Del mando de control remoto tampoco funcionan y cuando pulso el pedal del coche hace un sonido la placa del circuito integrado pero tampoco funcionan los motores.
Se os ocurre que puede ser?
gracias.


----------



## Emis (Ago 8, 2018)

Hola, tiene la batería cargada?


----------



## Kanacamila (Ago 8, 2018)

Hola Emis,
tiene la batería cargada, la he porbado con el polímetro y marca 6 v. También he comprobado que llega tensión a la placa. Pero de la placa a los motores no les llega tensión.


----------



## Emis (Ago 8, 2018)

Cuando accionan los motores baja el voltaje de la batería?

El módulo de control del coche trae relay?

Con el coche en altura y sin que toquen las ruedas el suelo, giran libres las ruedas?


----------



## Kanacamila (Ago 8, 2018)

Cuando acciono el pedal baja el voltaje de la batería
con el coche en altura y sin que toquen las ruedas el suelo, Sí giran.
En cuanto al modulo de control te refieres al mando de control remoto? lleva solo una placa.


----------



## Emis (Ago 8, 2018)

A cuanto baja el voltaje de la batería?

Me refiero al módulo que controla los motores


----------



## Kanacamila (Ago 8, 2018)

el voltaje baja a 3 v cuando presiono el pedal


----------



## Emis (Ago 8, 2018)

Apretando el pedal, con las ruedas sin tocar el suelo y ayudando con las manos a qué giren lo hace? 

Lo más probable es que se hayan agotado las baterías

Tenes una fuente de ese voltaje para comprobar que giran correctamente las ruedas?


----------



## Kanacamila (Ago 8, 2018)

haber, cuando pulso el pedal no giran. solo giran cuando pulso desde el mando de control remoto, pero giran a izquierda y derecha, es decir, la dirección si que funciona. Pero hacia delante y hacia atrás, no, porque los motores no funcionan.


----------



## Emis (Ago 8, 2018)

Por lo general el consumo del motor de dirección es menor que dos motores de tracción como son los de atrás


----------



## Kanacamila (Ago 8, 2018)

El cochecito tiene dos motores que se controlan control remoto. 1 para la direccion izquierda,derecha y el otro de marcha adelante,atras. El que no funciona es de la marcha.


----------



## Emis (Ago 8, 2018)

Tenes otras baterías para descartar que se hayan agotado?


----------



## Kanacamila (Ago 8, 2018)

He cambiado las baterias del mando y funcionan igual.


----------



## Emis (Ago 8, 2018)

El auto tiene su batería de 6V, como dices cuando se acciona el pedal baja a 3V, me da a suponer que la batería no esta en buen estado


----------



## pandacba (Ago 8, 2018)

Podes subir una foto de la placa de control en que se vean con claridad los componentes? por ambas caras


----------



## Kanacamila (Ago 8, 2018)

Probaré con otra bateria a ver que pasa.
Mañana subo una foto de la placa de control y hablamos. Pandacba ahí va la foto de la placa que me pediste.  He hecho algunos tests en algunos componentes y me salen bien. A lo largo de la tarde haré lo que me dijo Emis. Voy a sustituir la batería por una nueva. No tengo otra batería igual pero probaré con una fuente de alimentación  a ver si así funciona el motor trasero de tracción. Ya os digo algo, a ver si hay suerte.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 9, 2018)

Tienes allí dos relay y un puente H de transistores. Podrías decirnos que matricula tien el Circuito Integrado?


----------



## Kanacamila (Ago 9, 2018)

mira con esta foto ves bien los números


----------



## Emis (Ago 9, 2018)

Podría ser que el puente maneje la dirección y los relay uno hace que avance y el otro retroceda , con buena batería los debería hacer funcionar


----------



## pandacba (Ago 9, 2018)

He visto que   en Alí Express la venden de repuesto a la misma placa


----------



## Kanacamila (Ago 9, 2018)

Compañeros/as, he probado con la fuente de alimentación como sustituto de la batería para ver si era la batería que fallaba y ha funcionado el motor. Por lo tanto tema solucionado. Gracias a vuestras aportaciones. Han sido de gran ayuda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2018)

Te comento , los chicos en seguida se aburren de esos autos que van tan lento , y dejan de usarlos ; así que se les suele reemplazar la batería por una de 12 V y un regulador LM7806 para no quemar la electrónica.


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 9, 2018


Movido al tema adecuado , tienes para leer.


----------



## maniatrix (Sep 4, 2018)

hola, buenas tardes a todos...  aprovechando que se habla de carritos montables tengo una duda y un problema ya que tengo un carrito de 6vlt el detalle es que cuando acelero se apaga todo y vuelve a inciar, en ocaciones  o con la pila recien cargada funciona una vez el moto pero ya despues no que podra ser??


----------



## Emis (Sep 4, 2018)

Prueba reemplazar la batería primero 

Si tienes un multímetro prueba su voltaje y cuando le des marcha fijarse a que voltaje llega


----------



## pppppo (Sep 4, 2018)

Una vez, no se debe pero se puede , he puesto una bateria de auto en uno de esos juguetes. Hay un modelo nippon que no daba mas parra arranque de vehiculo y entraba justo y como andaba....en el mosaico salia arando, ni idea cuanto duro. Era electronica la regulacion.
Ese dia si lo disfruto por primera vez por un largo rato hasta que me fui.


----------



## materpc (Oct 20, 2018)

Hola, buenas noches. Alguien me puede decir donde encontrar buena informacion en español sobre las categorías de los motores que se emplean en los autitos montables a batería, puesto que existen normalmente para ese uso los RS 380, 390,540, 550 y 570. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2018)

https://www.mpja.com/download/17946md.pdf

https://p.globalsources.com/IMAGES/PDT/SPEC/056/K1139034056.pdf

http://www.robotstorehk.com/motors/doc/rs_540rhsh.pdf

https://www.jameco.com/Jameco/Products/ProdDS/2229909.pdf

http://www.robotstorehk.com/rs_550pcvc.pdf

http://ssh1957.narod.ru/easyelectronics/RS-xxx_DCMotors.pdf

http://www.versiontree.com/icrobotics/documents/Motor_Curves_Rev_A.pdf

https://elektronik-lavpris.dk/files/sup7/132263_1397214779.pdf

http://www.e-jpc.com/pdf/dcmotors601-0241.pdf

http://team-paragon.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/2013_FIRST_Motors-571.pdf

http://www.ermec.com/johnsonelectric/catalogo/2007/JE_Motor.pdf

https://www.kinmoremotor.com/


----------



## materpc (Oct 20, 2018)

Muchas gracias DOSMETROS !.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> https://www.mpja.com/download/17946md.pdf
> 
> https://p.globalsources.com/IMAGES/PDT/SPEC/056/K1139034056.pdf
> 
> ...


Otra consulta: Por qué algunos motores de la serie RS traen condensadores y resistencias en la tapa por donde se los alimente y otros no ?. Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2018)

Supongo que cuando podrían trabajar con electrónica asociada , o audio en algunos casos , le incluyen capacitor , o una red R-C para eliminar algunos ruidos y mermar el chisporroteo.

Saludos !


----------



## materpc (Oct 22, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Supongo que cuando podrían trabajar con electrónica asociada , o audio en algunos casos , le incluyen capacitor , o una red R-C para eliminar algunos ruidos y mermar el chisporroteo.
> 
> Saludos !


Muchas gracias !


----------



## moycarabias (Ene 21, 2019)

Hola buenas tardes. Me llamo Moy, soy de Madrid (España) y estoy encantado de formar parte de este foro. Aunque estudie electrónica me dedico a las telecomunicaciones y estoy bastante verde en electrónica. (Pido disculpas de antemano si este no es lugar indicado si este no es el sitio apropiado para abrir el hilo)

Tengo un problemilla. Estoy modificando un poco un coche de baterías eléctrico para mi hija. 

Primero cambie los 2 motores eléctricos que trae (uno en cada rueda trasera) cada uno de 12V 35W 12000rpm por otros motores de 12V 35W 30000rpm. El resultado es espectacular, se ha triplicado la velocidad del coche y mi hija está encantada.

El primer problema es que la autonomía del coche bajo de 2horas de utilización a 20 minutos.

Así que cambie la batería. El coche trae 2 baterías de 6V 4'5ah cada una conectadas en serie para dar los 12V necesarios.
Le he puesto una unica batería de 12V 9ah para intentar duplicar la autonomía.

Al probarlo empezó a oler a quemado y vi que en la centralita que trae el coche se había quemado el transistor 150N03A (adjunto foto)

Mi pregunta es si lo sustituyo por otro igual tengo que dar marcha atrás con las baterías por lo que no podré aumentar la autonomía del coche. Que puedo hacer?? Hay otro tipo de componente que pueda poner??.

Muchas gracias de antemano a todos. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2019)

Salvo que te hayas equivocado con la polaridad de la batería ¿?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 21, 2019)

El problema son los motores. Más allá de que entreguen la misma potencia que los originales. Pueden desarrollar más velocidad, entonces para mover la misma carga pero a mayor velocidad. Entonces tiene que desarrollar mayor potencia. Lo que indica una mayor exigencia al controlador.


----------



## DownBabylon (Ene 21, 2019)

Yo optaría por remplazar el puente H (transistores) por unos del triple de potencia que el original.


----------



## GabrielR (Feb 16, 2019)

Hola he decidido agregar más tracción al autito electrico de mi hija, ya que solo tiene un motor que da tracción a solo una rueda, le agregué dos motores nuevos de 6v 20000rpm uno a cada rueda trasera pero cuando mi hija acelera  a los dos segundos se apagan, por lo que ví tiene un relé creo que corta la corriente por unos segundos, ahora sí yo levanto el auto y lo aceleró giran a toda marcha sin problemas, cómo puedo solucionar este problema? Gracias y espero colaboración, saludos y gracias

Le puse una batería de 6 V 12 Amp, antes tenía una de 6 V 7 Amp, con el fin de que dure casi lo mismo que con un motor solo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2019)

Podría ocurrir que el nuevo consumo provoque algún tipo de reset sobre la lógica de control del coche.
Al estar en "El aire" no tracciona y el consumo se reduce, es decir desaparece la causa de la falla.


----------



## GabrielR (Feb 16, 2019)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, y como c podría solucionar? Si tú ves en la imagen el polo positivo que sale de la batería tiene lo que supongo yo es un relé, eso a mí entender es lo que hace que se apague ya que hace un pequeño chasquido cuando apaga el coche, es decir se escucha un click, gracias y me gustaría solucionar este problema, gracias por tu respuesta nuevamente, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2019)

Podrías intentar "Separar" el consumo de la parte potencia (Motores) de lo que es la parte control.

Tal vez con una batería pequeña (6V) que alimente solo la lógica y la batería grande que alimente los motores con el negativo en común.
De esa forma las fluctuaciones de tensión debidas al consumo de los motores NO afectarían a la lógica.


----------



## GabrielR (Feb 16, 2019)

Ahí ya necesito ayuda porque no estoy seguro de cómo hacerlo, ya que la batería va conectada a una centralita y de ahí sale la corriente para los motores, debería apartar todo el circuito de los motores es decir batería acelerador y motores aparte, y las baterías quedarían conectadas entre sí solo por el polo negativo?
Gracias


----------



## DownBabylon (Feb 16, 2019)

cuanto consumen los motores? segun el fabricante se debe revisar el torque maximo y el pico de consumo maximo, parece ser que se protege el circuito por sobreconsumo de corriente esto tal vez por los nuevos motores, osease que o se cambian los motores o se modifica el controlador para que soporte mas corriente y no se protega


----------



## pandacba (Feb 17, 2019)

Otro tema el motor original es de mucho menos revoluciones, recuerda a más revoluciones menos potencia efectiva, debería ser un motor de más potencia y las misma revoluciones o intercalar un reductor para incrementar el torque


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2019)

Ese auto tiene acelerador real con velocidad variable o solo anda a una velocidad única ?


----------



## GabrielR (Feb 17, 2019)

DownBabylon dijo:


> cuanto consumen los motores? segun el fabricante se debe revisar el torque maximo y el pico de consumo maximo, parece ser que se protege el circuito por sobreconsumo de corriente esto tal vez por los nuevos motores, osease que o se cambian los motores o se modifica el controlador para que soporte mas corriente y no se protega


La verdad no sé cuánto consumen los motores, los compre por Ebay, ya vienen con la caja reductora, el coche es más veloz ahora y su salida no es tan brusca como antes, yo pensé que a más revoluciones  mayor velocidad y potencia... no soy muy entendido en el tema, cómopodría modificar el controlador? O en caso de hacer el circuito de los motores aparte es necesario colocar alguna protección?


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese auto tiene acelerador real con velocidad variable o solo anda a una velocidad única ?


Solo anda a una velocidad unica, el ecelerador es un switch


pandacba dijo:


> Otro tema el motor original es de mucho menos revoluciones, recuerda a más revoluciones menos potencia efectiva, debería ser un motor de más potencia y las misma revoluciones o intercalar un reductor para incrementar el torque


La verdad no lo sé el motor que traía no dice nada respecto a potencia y revoluciones, solo tiene un número de pieza pero busque en Google y no me aparece nada, los nuevos motores ya vienen con la reductora, fue solo cambiar motor y reductora x los nuevos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2019)

GabrielR dijo:


> Solo anda a una velocidad unica, el acelerador es un switch



Primero probalo con uno solo de los motores nuevos , si funciona bien , entonces instalando uno de los motores directo y el segundo alimentado desde un relé común extra tomado desde la batería , estaríamos.


----------



## GabrielR (Feb 17, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero probalo con uno solo de los motores nuevos , si funciona bien , entonces instalando uno de los motores directo y el segundo alimentado desde un relé común extra tomado desde la batería , estaríamos.


Ya probé con uno solo y hace lo mismo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2019)

Compra un relé de 6V y unos 10 A mínimo.

Los cables que van al motor , se usarán para manejar la bobina del relé.

Desde la batería se cableará el negativo directo a los motores y también desde el positivo de la batería , pasando por el interruptor del relé , al positivo de los motores.

Perdiste la protección por sobrecarga 

Si la caja esa de reset fuera desarmable y tuviéramos acceso a la plaqueta , otra sería la solución ...


----------



## GabrielR (Feb 18, 2019)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, ahí en la imagen se ve un relé que sale del positivo de la bateria, tú dices que cambie ese relé? O que haga la conexión por fuera de la caja controladora? Esta echo de esta manera. De la batería sale el positivo con un relé y negativo derecho a una caja controladora que yo creo tiene esa caja *por* que también tiene la posibilidad de usarlo a control remoto, de ahí sale la energía para los motores, está de más decir que ahí llegan los cables del acelerador y todo lo que es la parte eléctrica del cochecito...  No sé si me entendés... Te agradezco mucho tu respuesta.
PD la cajita se puede abrir tiene dos tornillos por detrás no la he abierto pero se puede ver lo que hay ahí dentro....  Gracias saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2019)

Foto del interior de la caja que dice reset ?


----------



## fetda64 (Mar 20, 2019)

Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro, tengo un problema con un pulsador, es de un coche de bateria de eso tipicos de los niños, necesito un pulsador (foto adjunta) he comprado dos motores de 24v y el pulsador pone 12v lo que entiendo que si lo dejo se va a romper, he ido a 3 tiendas de mi zona especializadas en electronica y nadie tiene, la cosa es que el pulsador funciona de la siguiente manera, pulsaa y cuando sueltas vuleve a su sitio automaticamente,  mide 32x25 tiene que ser de esa manera porque encaja en un hueco, y de 24 v minimo logicamente  , a ver si alguien me puede ayudar, muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 20, 2019)

Hola, es decir, tu consuta se refiere a que utilizas 24V en la alimentación y el o los pulsadores indican 12V
Pues te diría, que para baja tensión ese dato es irrelevante. Aquí lo que importa es la corriente máxima que puede manejar dicho pulsador.
Y la respuesta la encontras en la máxima corriente que puede absorber el motor.


----------



## fetda64 (Mar 20, 2019)

gracias por contestar, voy a ver si me explico mejor, el coche de serie tiene un pulsador (acelerador) una bateria de 12v y dos motores x
ahora le voy a poner dos bateria en parelero osea 24v,  y dos motores mas potentes de 24v 30000 rpm (adjunto foto del motor) mi pregunta es si ese pulsado (acelerado) que pone 12v aguntará  las baterias en paralelo y esos dos motores


----------



## sergiot (Mar 20, 2019)

Va de nuevo, por lo visto no entendiste la respuesta de Gudino, un pulsador, llave, interruptor o cosa que se le paresca no tiene función sobre la tensión siempre que se hable dentro de un orden normal, si hablamos alta tensión la cosa cambia, pero en casos como el tuyo es lo mismo, solo importa la corriente soportada en continua.


----------



## fetda64 (Mar 20, 2019)

Gracias sergiot, no lo entiendo pq tengo muy poco conociemiento de electricidad, es como si me hablasen chino, la pregunta es segun todos los datos, ustedes me dicen que el pulsador no se va a romper?


----------



## sergiot (Mar 20, 2019)

no vas a tener problemas por el lado de la tensión, lo que perjudica es la corriente, si tu llave tiene 4 patas es dobe llave, y si en tu caso usas una sola, podes usar ambas en paralelo asi aumentas la corriente soportada por lo contactos de la llave.


----------



## fetda64 (Mar 20, 2019)

muchas gracias sergiot, en mi caso conectan 6 patas, pero bueno eso no lo voy a tocar viene una clavija y engancha con el pulsador, donde tiene que ir asi que lo dejo así mismo


----------



## sergiot (Mar 20, 2019)

Ah bien, por eso te aclaraba el uso lo la cantidad de patas de la llave.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 20, 2019)

Pero momento! Hay algo que no encaja, dices que vas a utilizar dos baterías de 12V en paralelo? Pues seguirás obteniendo 12V y no 24V
Para lograr ésto último deben estar conectadas en serie. Pero antes de hacer eso, hay que verificar que otros dispositivos tiene el coche, cómo luces o alguna tarjeta electrónica. Llegado ese caso no podrás hacer el cambio así nomás, porque estropearás todo dispositivo que funciona con 12V.


----------



## SOFIVG (Nov 11, 2019)

Buenas. Estoy por comprar un auto a bateria para mis sobrinos. Leyendo sobre estos veo que muchos se quejan de la duracion de las baterias. Mi pregunta es la siguiente. Se le puede poner una bateria de 6v pero con mayor amperaje como la de los carritos de golf? Va  amejorar la duracion.... al ser del mismo voltaje va a funcionar bien o puede dañar alguna otra parte del auto??? aclaro que no tengo conocimientos de electronica. Desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2019)

Una batería del mismo voltaje y mayor capacidad hará que el coche ande mucho mas tiempo sin riesgo alguno para el motor y la electrónica (si la tiene) . . .  peeeroooo el mayor problema es que andan demasiado despacio y los pibes se aburren en menos de una semana y no los usan mas . . .  lee el post completo !

Saludos !


----------



## SOFIVG (Nov 11, 2019)

Hola Dosmetros. Muchas gracias por responder. Si eso lo sé. lo lei en el post...y supongo que en unas semanas estare por aqui leyendo y pidiendo info especifica sobre el poder aumentar la potencia.... jajajajaj. pero me queria sacar la duda sobre lo del amperaje porque lei en otro post de alguien que lo habia hecho con una de 12v x 65.... lo otro es para probar con lo que ya tengo y que no se queden sin bateria al toque.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 11, 2019)

Hola, obviamente el juguete tendrá más autonomía, al instalar una batería de mayor Ah.
Pero también el tiempo de carga será proporcionalmente mayor.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 12, 2019)

El problema es que algunos juguetes son juguetes y si los modificas para obtener más rendimiento, se sobre calientan o rompen los piñones de la transmisión etc.
Se puede hacer "de todo" pero hay que mirar no rompamos algo insospechado.

Al menos los cochecitos que venden por aquí no me da la sensación de que la piñonería de la transmisión tenga mucho márgen. Ya nuevos suenan bastante mal.


----------



## fetda64 (Nov 15, 2019)

buenas, tengo una duda, compre el otro dia un interruptor para conectar dos baterias, una de 6v y otra de 12v en un coche infantil, lo que pretendo es ponerla en 6 y cuando el niño quiera que corra algo mas le da al interruptor y se pone en 12v, el chico de la tienda que me vendió el interruptor me hizo un pequeño esquema, pero no entiendo como cogerlo de los cables, adjunto la foto del mapa que me hizo y tb la foto de un esquema con el acecelador y la marcha, si alguien me puede ayudar lo agradecería, si alguien me puede explicar de manera muy sencilla para que yo lo entienda, ya que de electronica estoy verde.


Muchas gracias,  un saludo


----------



## Scooter (Nov 15, 2019)

Lo que has comprado se llama conmutador, no interruptor.

Pues si te lo explico yo voy a volver a poner ese mismo esquema. No sé cómo simplificarlo más.


Un extremo del conmutador a 12V el otro extremo a 6V y el terminal del centro al pulsador y de ahí al motor. El resto no se toca.

Ahí no hay nada de electrónica, es todo eléctrico 100%

Espero que funcione pero tengo dos dudas.
¿A 6V va o es muy poca tensión?
¿Has considerado la corriente que ha de manejar ese conmutador?


----------



## fetda64 (Nov 15, 2019)

buenas, gracias por responder, eso lo entiendo, pero es que si de la bateria va al comuntador,  luego no se conecta a la clavija que va hacia el acelerador y cambio de marcha. Es lo que no entiendo.

ve voy a explicar mejor, del acelador y cambio salen los dos cables que van, a una bateria. + y -,   tengo que conectar esos cables a las dos baterias y luego de las baterias sacar el positivo hacia el conmutador, y en el caso del motor, tengo que cortar el + y llevarlo al conmutador  o sacar una Y???.  lo siento por mi torpeza pero soy bastante nulo en este tema


----------



## Scooter (Nov 15, 2019)

Me pierdo
La literatura y la narrativa no es lo mío.
Yo solo entiendo esquelas y el esquema que te hicieron es correcto.

Lo que no tengo claro es que a 6V funcione.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2019)

En esta imagen:





La conexión que "sale" del *contacto del centro del conmutador* es lo que va unido a los dos cables que dices que salen del acelerador y del cambio, pero para estar seguros lo mejor es que subas unas fotos que permitan ver la conexiones, por que el primer esquema es inentendible.

En caso contrario, busca un técnico en tu zona y le llevas el auto para que le coloque el conmutador....antes que quemes algo.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 15, 2019)

Nuevo intento

A ver si esto se ve más claro.


"Lo que sea" es el circuito del coche que NO SE TOCA


----------



## fetda64 (Nov 15, 2019)

Muchisimas gracias, por dedicar ese  tiempo de ustedes y sacarme la duda, lo he conectado tal cuál y va perfecto, de verdad muchas gracias



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo ya he reformado dos o tres de esos coches a batería , ya que como andan despacio los niños los abandonan porque se aburren.
> 
> Les he puesto baterías de 12 Vdc 7 A-h , que se cargaban con un transformador de 12 Vac 4 Amperes ( los de dicroicas , pero *NO* los electrónicos) y un puente de díodos de 6 A 100 Volt
> 
> ...



DOSMETROS tiene toda la razón, yo tengo 5 coches, y son motores algunos pequeños dc390, y soportan bien los 12V, son más encandalosos, porque subir tanto de vueltas, pero a mi no se me a roto ni uno, en 1 año, de todas formas en allispress compras el pack de 2 motores con caja de cambios por 22 euros.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2019)

Yo pondría dos baterías de 6 V y una llave que o las ponga en paralelo o las ponga en serie


----------



## fetda64 (Dic 30, 2019)

buenas gente, antes de nada darles las felicidades a todos, 

Tengo unos motores para un coche de bateria de niños, Me gustaria saber si puedo ponerlos a 24 v y si aguantaran, onpot el contrario los quemos en cero coma, antes ya habia probrado con unos de 6v y aguantan perfectamente 12v pero no se sin con la foto ustedes me pueden decir si aguantas dines motores en concreto aguantara los 24v
Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 30, 2019)

Hola, olvídate de eso! Así de simple.
Por algo el fabricante indica los valores nominales no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2019)

fetda64 dijo:


> buenas gente, antes de nada darles las felicidades a todos,
> 
> Tengo unos motores para un coche de bateria de niños, Me gustaria saber si puedo ponerlos a 24 v y si aguantaran, _*onpot*_ el contrario los_* quemos*_ _*en cero coma*_, antes ya habia _*probrado *_con unos de 6v y aguantan perfectamente 12v pero no se sin con la foto ustedes me pueden decir si _*aguantas dines*_ motores en concreto aguantara los 24v
> Un saludo y gracias



¿ En que idioma estás escribiendo ?

Sin mas datos *NO *se puede opinar, básicamente diría que te olvides de esa reforma con el riesgo de quemar el motor.


----------



## fetda64 (Dic 30, 2019)

Tampoco es algo descabellado ya que como les digo he estado durante un año con unos motores de 6 puestos a 12 y aun no se han roto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2019)

Vos seguramente trabajás con los autitos de nene . . .  probá con uno de esos motores a ver si soportan estoicamente los 24 V . . .  negocios son negocios y hay que invertir y experimentar para crecer   Comenzá con 12 V + 6 V . . . 

La teoría dice que se queman igual que los de 6V con 12 V  🧛‍♂️


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 30, 2019)

fetda64 dijo:


> Tampoco es algo descabellado ya que como les digo he estado durante un año con unos motores de 6 puestos a 12 y aun no se han roto


MODE IRONIC (ON)
Excelente comprobación!
Mañana pruebo un reloj despertador que me trajeron de México! Funciona según el fabricante con 110V pero seguramente irá mejor con 220V gracias por el dato.
MODE IRONIC (OFF)


----------



## Scooter (Dic 31, 2019)

Pues prueba a ver si van.
Si se queman es que no se podía.


----------



## fetda64 (Feb 6, 2020)

Buenas tardes, me gustaria comentarle el problema que tengo,
Tengo un coche de bateria de esos de niños, siempre le he aumentado la potencia metiendo motores mas grandes, siempre conectados a 12  sin rele ni nada y nunca he tenido problemas, pero hace poco convertí uno de ellos a 24 voltios y iba bien hasta que me di cuenta que a veces se queda pisado el acelador, osea el interruptor de la foto, se lo he comentado a un amigo y me dice que el chispazo hace qie se pegue, efectivamente he desmontado el pulsador y estaba un poco azulado y como si tuviera un punto de soldadura, lo que quiere decir que se ve claro que se pega por eso, me comenta ponerle un rele entre el pulsador y los motores de mas de 16a que es lo que tienes ahora mismo el pulsador, 
Mis preguntas son :
Como se de cuantos amperios tengo que comprarlo y si simplemente con pedirle un rele en la tienda de electrónica me entenderán o tengo que pedir algo especial,
Y la otranpregunta se resolverá el problema con eso?
Y en el mapa donde lo conectó exactamente?
Disculpen pero de electronica no tengo ni idea


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2020)

Relé de 24 V 80 A de camión camioneta


----------



## fetda64 (Feb 7, 2020)

Y donde lo coloco en el esquema que hice exactamente


----------



## Scooter (Feb 7, 2020)

En su sitio.
El pulsador activa el relé y el relé activa el motor


----------



## fetda64 (Feb 7, 2020)

Scooter
Muchas gracias por la respuesta pero me he quedado igual, su sitio cual es, entre el pulsador (acelerador) y las marchas? Entre lo de las marchas y los motores??
Normalmente los rele que veo en este tipo de coches, esta entre los motores y las
Baterias, pero no se yo, ustedes diran que son los que saben donde va colocado a ver si soluciono el problema que tengo


----------



## Scooter (Feb 7, 2020)

No
Su sitio es el que he dicho
De la batería pasando por el pulsador se controla la bobina.
De la batería pasando por los contactos de controla el motor.


----------



## fetda64 (Feb 7, 2020)

Disculpa amigo que sea tan espeso pero yo de esto como verás no entiendo nada, no puede pasar como tu dices, el esquema que puse es tal cual, no hay bobina ni nada de eso, el acelerado (pulsador) va hacia las marchas del vehiculo y este a los motores y estos a la bateria, sigo sin entender donde intercalo el rele ese


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 7, 2020)

A lo que se refiere @Scooter con bobinas, es justamente la bobina del rele.
Osea, el nuevo esquema te quedaria asi, mas o menos;
Del positivo de la bateria, va hacia uno de los contactos del pulsador, del otro contacto del pulsador a uno de los pines de la bobina del rele, y el otro pin de la bobina del rele a negativo de la bateria.
Hasta ahi activas y desactivas el rele, que con sus contactos ya puedes activar y desactivar (osea, "simular" el pulsador) el motor.

Te explico del lado del rele.
Vienen diferentes tipos de rele, tu necesitas solamente uno de simple conctacto (N.O./N.A/Normal Open/Normalmente Abierto, todo significa lo mismo en diferentes idiomas y abreviaturas).
Entonces, te explico de forma generica;
En el rele tenes 2 pines de la bobina (la que lo activa), y 2 o mas pines de los contacto (si tiene 2, mejor para el uso que le vas a dar).
De esos pines, los 2 de la bobina ya te explique cómo conectarlos, para activar y desactivar el rele.
Ahora te quedan 2 pines sin conectar (en caso que sea el rele de 4 pines en total). Esos pines "sueltos", los conectas donde estaba el pulsador (ahora el pulsador activa el rele, NO el motor como antes).

Cuando consigas el rele como dijo 2ME, publica las fotos nitidas de todos lados (o de sus pines y el lado donde están las caracteristicas)

Adjunto ejemplos de reles

Por cierto, no compres en la casa de electronica los reles, sino en casas de electricidad del automotor o similar


----------



## Scooter (Feb 7, 2020)

Me refiero simplemente a esto.:


----------



## fetda64 (Feb 7, 2020)

Michas gracias de verdad, adjunto rele de unos coche que pille a ver si alguno sirve aunque pone 12v y el coche de mi hijo es de 24v


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2020)

No no sirve , debe ser de 24V


----------



## fetda64 (Feb 7, 2020)

Ok

un amigo me dice que se puede coger de una bateria de 12v como tengo dos de 12 v conectadas en serie para que de 24 pues conectar el rele ese a una sola


----------



## Scooter (Feb 7, 2020)

Pues poderse se puede.
Desequilibras las baterias, pero se puede.
¿Las cargas en serie o por separado?


----------



## fetda64 (Feb 7, 2020)

Las cargo en serie
Encontre esto en un taller de al lado pero el gris pone 20a y el gris no pone nada, nose si servirá


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2020)

Caemos siempre en la misma , es tu negocio alquilar éstos autos . . . 






						AERZETIX: Rele 24V 80A SPDT electromagnetico para camion C10050 : Amazon.es: Coche y moto
					

AERZETIX: Rele 24V 80A SPDT electromagnetico para camion C10050 : Amazon.es: Coche y moto



					www.amazon.es


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 7, 2020)

No entiendo para que consulta al foro si va a andar ratoneando un relay.
En tres meses va a preguntar "por que el relay no desonecta cuando se suelta el pulsador".


----------



## Scooter (Feb 7, 2020)

Si, es un despropósito de principio a fin.
Que luego lo ponga a 48V y después a 96V hasta que se rompa todo.

Pero bueno...


----------



## fetda64 (Feb 7, 2020)

Zoidberg, tu eres el inteligente del grupo, no estoy ratoneando, he ido a 4 autorepuestos y no tienen de mas de 20a, y si lo pido amazon tarda minimo 15 dias,  y hoy es viernes por si no lo sabes, el niño me tiene loco, solo estoy preguntando si sirve el que le enseño, la respuesta es sencilla si o no, hace un rato he ido a otro sitio y me han vendido uno de 24v 40 a, muchas gracias por las repsuestas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 7, 2020)

Esto no se trata de ser mas o menos inteligente sino de aceptar las sugerencias que te hacen o descartarlas aclarando los motivos, para que esto no se transforme en un conjunto infinito de respuestas a preguntas cada vez mas descolocadas.
Además, luego de las sugerencias, aceptas en un taller un relay de descarte usado por algun vehiculo (no te preguntaste por que lo descartaron?????) y luego te molestas....


----------



## Scooter (Feb 7, 2020)

Si uno  duplica o triplica la tensión de trabajo, lo menos que haría yo es un arranque suave. Y un paro de emergencia, sobre todo un paro. Pero de eso mejor ni hablamos.
No sé, nunca he modificado algo en lo que se suben mis hijos de ese modo. Si se suelda el contacto, como ya ha pasado, pues nada niño sin frenos. Pero eso sí, si no se queja, no pasa nada. Que no moleste es lo importante. Su seguridad no.
Debe de ser por mí falta de inteligencia sin duda. Yo de mayor quiero ser inteligente.


----------



## fetda64 (Feb 7, 2020)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas otra vez


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 7, 2020)

Si tienes 2 baterias de 12 voltios, usa un rele de 12 hasta que consigas el de 24, pero no para siempre, solo para "safar"...


----------



## LUISNOVATO (May 13, 2020)

Hola!! Gracias de antemano por la ayuda!

Tengo un coche eléctrico infantil tiene dos baterías de 6 V en serie. Los motores son de 12 V.

Me sucedió lo mismo que a un compañero que se le quemó la placa


moycarabias dijo:


> Hola buenas tardes. Me llamo Moy, soy de Madrid (España) y estoy encantado de formar parte de este foro. Aunque estudie electrónica me dedico a las telecomunicaciones y estoy bastante verde en electrónica. (Pido disculpas de antemano si este no es lugar indicado si este no es el sitio apropiado para abrir el hilo)
> 
> Tengo un problemilla. Estoy modificando un poco un coche de baterías eléctrico para mi hija.
> 
> ...



De hecho la placa debe ser la misma.

Mi caso es un poco diferente. Primero se quemo el motor, (montaron muchos niños en el cumple del crió y no aguantó), no encontre el motor original, así que compré el mas pequeño que encontré, el original indica 9000 rpms y el nuevo 23.000, pero es el mas habitual en venta para estos coches.

Al montarlo al 1er minuto se quemó el transistor de la placa que indica el compañero. Compré una placa nueva, que se vendía conjuntamente con los motores, pero es idéntica a la original. En llano el coche funcionaba, mas rápido que antes, pero en cuanto hay la menor pendiente el coche se para.

Compre baterías nuevas, pensando que era el problema, y sigue pasando lo mismo. Así que , si sigo al mismo paso, acabare gastando mas que si compro un coche nuevo ! El compañero downbabylon sugirió algo, ¿podría indicarme un enlace para cambiar los transistores? todos? incluyendo el que se quemó?



DownBabylon dijo:


> yo optaria por remplazar el puente H(transistores) por unos del triple de potencia que el original"



Habria alguna otra solución? la mas economica posible!! muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2020)

Nombre de los transistores que se queman ?


----------



## LUISNOVATO (May 13, 2020)

Quedo destrozado y no se puede leer nada. Tengo que mirarlo en la placa nueva.
Tiene un disipador.
el compañero puso un nombre, y por la similitud de la placa podría ser el mismo.
150N03A.

En los otros indica tip 41c y tip 42c.
Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 13, 2020)

TIP41 es "Bipolar"
150N03A , es "Mosfet"


----------



## LUISNOVATO (May 13, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> TIP41 es "Bipolar"
> 150N03A , es "Mosfet"



deberia cambiarlos por unos superiores para solucionar el problema?


----------



## LUISNOVATO (May 18, 2020)

Parece que el relay esta un poco tocado.

El transistor que se quemó parece que iba unido al relay  y a un condensador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2020)

LUISNOVATO dijo:


> Parece que el relay esta un poco tocado.


 
No le hace nada eso , está chamuscado por fuera nomás


----------



## Luno (Sep 3, 2022)

Buen dia a todos compañeros, tengo una consulta respecto a motores VDC que hoy por hoy están siendo muy vendidos en el mercado, son para los autos a batería para niños.
Cuales son los pro y los contras de usar motores de 24 Vdc o 12 Vdc en cada llanta, conste que todas son de 45 W, y la bateria a usar será de 24 V x 12 Ah.

Es para decidir si comprar una de 12 o 24 Vdc.
Espero sus comentarios.
Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 3, 2022)

Si vas a usar un sistema de 12V usa motores de 12V. Si vas a usar un sistema de 24V, 7sa motores de 24V.
No te recomiendo que los pongas en serie, el reparto de tensiones no será uniforme si se frenan diferente.


----------



## Luno (Sep 4, 2022)

Creo que si es de 24V todo el sistema, agarre mas potencia para las pendientes, y la compensacion de energia, con 2 baterias de 24 x 10Ah (conectadas en paralelo)


----------

